# Just finished this masterpiece



## Tclem (May 20, 2014)

Guys I have it BAD. I was laying in bed and searching for aps on my iPhone and found this ap. well my wife kicked me out if bed so now I'm on the couch turning. It's fun just wish I could change gouges and turn a bowl

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 17


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 20, 2014)

You need help man...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (May 20, 2014)

You may need some more practice.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC (May 20, 2014)

Scott is a master of the obvious!:cool2:



NYWoodturner said:


> You need help man...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2014)

SENC said:


> Scott is a master of the obvious!:cool2:



Does that make you the master of pointing out the obvious ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo (May 20, 2014)

A lathe with a reset button?! Now that is a feature I can use!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Terry Summerville (May 21, 2014)

The funniest part of all this....I'm guessing Tony is more turned on by turning than his wife!! Haha

Sick dude....sick!! Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 21, 2014)

Close, Tom. It makes me a master of pointing out masters of the obvious, though it doesn't take much to be masterful. I had a buddy in college who might have been the biggest master of the obvious I've ever known (bordering on his doctorate!). He would routinely walk into a room of guys watching a movie, "so, you guys watching a movie?". Naw, Brad, just looks that way. I was in my room studying eating a snicker bar when he walked in, "Hey Hank, you eating a snicker bar?". Durn, Brad, what gave it away? Loved the guy, but you'd just shake your head at half of what came out of his mouth.

I doubt Scott rises to this level of mastery of the obvious, though pointing out that Tony needs help is a strong indicator. Sort of like saying "so, you guys on woodbarter like wood?"




manbuckwal said:


> Does that make you the master of pointing out the obvious ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (May 21, 2014)

So Henry were you just posting a response?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2014)

So how much can you sell digital turnings for? Also, Do you have to vacuum out your phone every so often?


----------



## Tclem (May 21, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> So how much can you sell digital turnings for? Also, Do you have to vacuum out your phone every so often?


 Just send any amount and I will send you a picture and actually the ap said to shake the phone to clear the shavings lol my wife isn't to happy with me using this ap at 3am so I may have to sell it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 21, 2014)

what kind of finish you put on there?


----------



## marsh water (May 23, 2014)

talk about having it bad, I hit the start button to see what it would do. Interesting design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2014)

marsh water said:


> talk about having it bad, I hit the start button to see what it would do. Interesting design.


Makes me want to come up with a better ap. lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 23, 2014)

Would be cool if it would allow you to change tools and had somewhat better control. Still managed to occupy me all morning though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 26, 2014)

Tony, I just am at a loss for words, I guess Scott said it best!


----------

